# Windows Fonts in X11 (OpenBox)



## valsorym (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all,
How to install fonts  Windows XP in OpenBox?
- Times New Roman
- Courier New
- Arial

Thanks.


----------



## rusty (Aug 4, 2011)

x11-fonts/webfonts


----------



## valsorym (Aug 4, 2011)

O. Thanks. Thanks. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2011)

After you've installed webfonts add this to your xorg.conf in the Files section:

```
FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
```

And restart X. Otherwise you won't be able to use them. Check if it's loaded correctly in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

